# kupferrohr für pod



## theLamer (4. August 2008)

*kupferrohr für pod*

hallo!

Habe vor mir nen pod zu bauen, hab die auflagefläche für die cpu schon und brauche nur noch nen kupferrohr...
Werkzeug usw ist alles vorhanden nur nicht das rohr, hab vorhin schon im baumarkt geschaut (obi) aber da gabs sowas nicht...
woher kann man sowas beziehen ?

Danke für die auskünfte


----------



## maaaaatze (4. August 2008)

*AW: kupferrohr für pod*

Es geht auch ein einfaches Alu rohr für den Verwendungszweck. Musst dann halt gut mit Armafelx Isolieren und gut is.


----------



## moc (4. August 2008)

*AW: kupferrohr für pod*

Vollkupfer oder wirkliches Rohr?
-> Kältetechnik-Shop


----------



## der8auer (4. August 2008)

*AW: kupferrohr für pod*

Ich habe meine bei Wilms Metall-Markt : Metallmarkt, Lochbleche, Sonderanfertigungen und Zubehr gekauft. Ist ein super Shop mit großer Auswahl


----------



## theLamer (4. August 2008)

*AW: kupferrohr für pod*

@ der8bauer und welche davon genau?


----------



## der8auer (4. August 2008)

*AW: kupferrohr für pod*

Schau dir am besten mal das Thema zu meinem Potbau an  Da steht alles genau beschrieben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/12575-der8auer-kommt-zu-potte.html


----------

